# Raft Repair



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Patch-N-Go Website

Any of you folks have experience with this product?

I would like to know if anyone has experience using it to patch an Non Aire Raft. 

Seems like a good deal for an Aire Bladder don't know about a single wall raft material.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

How does this differ from Tear Aide?


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

I have used it to patch dry bags, canoe bow bags, my Tomcat's inner bladder, and an old pair of rubber boots.

It has worked well on everything except the boots (which were beyond help).

I would buy it again. The Boat People have a pretty good write up on it.

Kyle


----------

